# Hew Know Hew's



## HewKnowHew (Jul 4, 2018)

Alright, alright, alright...I am jumping into this with both feet! I have never had a hobby before, and I kind of always wanted one. Then it happened..my lawn was on a downward spiral and it started becoming noticeably ugly and some what bothersome to me. Then before I knew it I grew pretty interested in managing lawn turf. I then became a little obsessed about trying to absorb all the information I could about it..so pretty much this lawn life found me, I didn't find it. Not only did I take interest in my lawn, but I also have been putting effort in my Mom's and Dad's lawn (two separate yards).

Below are pictures of my property, it is approximately 18,000 square feet. It is located in Coastal Georgia and the majority of the grass in the lawns around here are St. Aug, Centipede and Bahia (I know that's not sought after). Me, I have all three in my lawn plus some that has not yet been discovered by man. I have a heavy infestation of crabgrass plus a ton of other weeds I have not learned yet(I am working on it). The yard is not level at all. One day down the road, I would like to level and sod the yard, and I mean way down the road. Until then I am going to work with what I have.

I am starting this lawn journal to seek and share information. To share my projects as I try tackle them. I am seeking to gain knowledge and tips from the many other users of this forum and talk about the experiences they have had. I appreciate everyone's advice in advance and thanks for the help!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@HewKnowHew Beautiful piece of property! Your backyard view is awesome. Welcome to TLF!


----------



## HewKnowHew (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you very much, I consider myself very lucky. I never thought I wold be able to afford property like this, but I was at the right place at the right time and scored a deal! Which never happens to me, I am usually a day late and a dollar short. I have lived here for about three and half years and I love it. I plan on living in this house for the rest of my life.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

HewKnowHew said:


> Thank you very much, I consider myself very lucky. I never thought I wold be able to afford property like this, but I was at the right place at the right time and scored a deal! Which never happens to me, I am usually a day late and a dollar short. I have lived here for about three and half years and I love it. I plan on living in this house for the rest of my life.


I feel like you might have gators in your backyard :nod:


----------



## HewKnowHew (Jul 4, 2018)

For sure, I have seen a fair share. lol


----------



## HewKnowHew (Jul 4, 2018)

So some issues I am facing right now is I have a fungus problem easily over 40% of my yard. I have applied three apps of different fungicides, but propiconzole chemical has been in two of the apps. So besides fighting the good fight by using different fungicides with different modes of attack, what are some other ways I can control/prevent this problem? I am having a little progress by the way. I have posted before and after pictures. I plan on posting a lot of pictures to make this journal a little bit better. Thanks y'all.

Also, does anyone have any advice as to when it would be a good time to apply a pre emergent for winter time weeds? Last but not least, what would be a good pre emergent to use for a warm season lawn?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

HewKnowHew said:


> Also, does anyone have any advice as to when it would be a good time to apply a pre emergent for winter time weeds? Last but not least, what would be a good pre emergent to use for a warm season lawn?


I have a big problem with poa annua in the winter, so I plan to monitor the soil temps in my area for when they are approaching 70 degrees (Poa Annua seed germinates below 70). If you are unsure of the winter weeds that are prevalent in your yard, maybe someone could recommend a good soil temp to do a generic application. I see prodiomine recommended a lot. That is what I used in the spring. I know that it had a yearly max, so keep that into consideration.


----------



## HewKnowHew (Jul 4, 2018)

Awesome, I defiantly have a crabgrass, and sedge problem...not to mention some other weeds I don't even know the name of. I will post a few pictures of some if you guys don't mind helping me identifying them. I figured it would be a good idea to save some money and time by being patient and just holding off to apply a pre-emergent in the fall and spring time instead of spraying a bunch of Herbicides. I think I am about to switch over to the N-ext products totally, does anyone have any opinions about any of those products. Since my last post I have applied another app of prop to help control my fungus problem and I cut the lawn 1.5" lower than normal and I feel good about everything. I am having a lot thatch in the yard and I am about to order some D-thatch. Something different I did in the yard was I finished my dock that was taken out from hurricane Irma. If I catch anything good I'll share a picture on here.I will be upgrading my phone shortly hopefully and will be providing some better pictures. Thanks y'all!


----------



## HewKnowHew (Jul 4, 2018)

I have just cast my vote for the lawn of the month. I am light years away from even entering my lawn in probably one of the greatest competitions known to man. I want to go on the record and say my long term goal is to win The Lawn of The Month on TLF!! This has nothing to do with it or anything, but do you win a sticker or something?I mean how awesome would it be to have "I won lawn of the month of the lawn care forum" on the beer fridge in the garage...or on the mailbox?


----------



## HewKnowHew (Jul 4, 2018)

I planted some Asiatic Jasmine on the Bluff in the back to help with erosion control and the boost the appearance of my property. I am hoping it will totally take over the bank. I plan on watering it of course, and the when we get closer to fall start fertilizing it on the regular. I want it to totally take over my back on up into my back yard some, to try an achieve that, I will just weed whip a constant perimeter around it. If anyone has any experience with something lie this please share any information you can. The picture of the Asiatic Jasmine in me standing on the bottom of the bluff taking the picture upwards to try and show the slope best. I will try to remember to take pictures as this progresses. i hope it all works out as planed.

Something else that I am excited about is the pro plugger 5 in 1 tool. I have some sections of my yard that are just Bahia, and I am eventually going to try to get my St. Aug to take over by inserting a significant amount of plugs into it. In the mean time, I have a car Honda Accord I have been trying to sell and should be gone this week. It is leaving behind and Honda Accord size spot of dead grass behind though..So I am going to use this dead spot to try out the new Pro Plugger 500 (as I call it). will make sure I document it in case any of y'all are interested. I am also planning on using this to transplant some of that Jasmine i talked about earlier in my mom's yard around a huge oak tree. I am sure I will remember to take pictures and share. Thanks y'all, have a good one!


----------

